# New Gnome topper.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I was finely able to get back in the shop today. I have not been there much this month. I have a request for a gnome topper so I did not get much work done on the dog topper I started last month. I am reshaping the dogs face, downsizing it to give me more room to shape the ears I will have to work on it when I can. I need to focus on the gnome right now. I think he will be a fun stick when done. The Gnome is butternut the dog sycamore.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gnomes are always a fun project! Butternut is one of my faves to work with, the grain when finished with an oil really pops. Great start Randy keep up the pics!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Randy, hope you have success with your re-work on the dog topper, the ears are always an initial stumbling block and when cutting the blank it is always better to leave more material on in this area. I also know carvers who work with a smaller blank and glue blocks on for the ears to save waste. and has you know I have cut ears off the carving an glued blocks on to re-shape them, it is all a learning curve, even been known to add plasticine to the ears to assess what re-work is required.

The gnome is looking good, keep posting.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

He's looking good so far.
Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Progress on the Butternut gnome topper. Hope to have time to finish it this weekend. Going on a maple staff.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking good Randy! Perhaps a nice oil finish to pop the grain?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Looking good Randy! Perhaps a nice oil finish to pop the grain?


Thanks Mark. I will use tung oil on it and the staff.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Finished eyes and hair, hope to final cleanup and put some oil on him today.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well carved Randy hope you have a good shank to mount it on


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done :thumbsu: :thumbsu: Did U use the new the new Ram Oz?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Tung oil finish. I will mount him on a Maple staff next week.


----------

